# Christian Phobia defined



## seaweaver (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a pal on FB that is constantly posting anything he can to bash Christians. From atheist stuff to excised quotes from the founders. A flaming liberal, he never addresses Islam.
I asked him yesterday if there was a word for Christian Phobia and this AM I found this essay posted just today.
I am not a Christian, however I do not fear and am thankful in the morality it has developed the law in this nation and believe it is a critical component as morality derived from man or law is subject to the whims of the mob. People like my friend are many and tend to think as a mob. This essay is very revealing in describing this tendency which I think very harmful to the Nation.
cw

April 11, 2010
Liberal Narcissism and Anti-Christian Phobia
http://www.americanthinker.com/2010/04/liberal_narcissism_and_antichr.html


----------



## formula1 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re:*

I appreciate the article you posted and you honest concern for the Christian-Phobia types.  It is the society in which we live I suppose and I agree it is very dangerous at the least and is attributing to breakdown of our society. It is interesting to see how Christians (and other religions in general) are viewed from a liberal point of view.

Christianity is about God coming to man to redeem man from their sinful state with a free gift of His grace(unmerited favor). It is our hope that those who come to Christ realize the cost of this gift(Christ's death) and God's love represented in it,  and in turn respond and follow Him. We are far from perfect in our following, yet I am confident God is perfect in His free gift.  I wish it for you as well.


----------



## gtparts (Apr 21, 2011)

I read the analysis/ article and can say that, while I cannot confirm or deny the cause, the phenomenon is easily observable and well documented.

Why calling people to live a more pure and selfless life is so abhorred by the liberal crowd seems counter-intuitive. What is so repugnant about seeking to rise above the sordid sewer of low, common living, accompanied by the earnest desire to bring as many as are willing to that same higher plane? What is so appealing about staying in the gutter and subsisting on the absolute refuse and swill that such living provides? Do we as a people no longer aspire to a better existence than we were born into, for ourselves and others? Perhaps. Perhaps not, but we obviously define what that higher plane is, and how it is best achieved, quite differently.

Moreover, it appears that those who do whatever is necessary to elevate their own position, however temporary, show a decided lack of interest in assisting those that remain, unless those that remain retain some utility that can be exploited in the near future.


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 21, 2011)

The devil............... It's all about the devil.


----------



## DavidB (Apr 24, 2011)

While the article addresses some issues which I have no direct knowledge of, I will have to take the writers word for it's accuracy . There are a couple of things I take issue with however. 

She states that " Although liberals accuse Christians of being homophobic, true Christians are he11phobic. Regardless of religious self-identification, people who are betting their immortal souls on a denial of sin and its effects beyond this life have to be crazy not to be phobic." 

She goes on to say "Every permanent theistic religion of the last seven thousand years... provides an understanding that spiritual wastefulness is sin.....Religions ...such as Judaism, Christianity and Islam, explain life as a fleeting preparation before divine judgment".

On the first statement,I don't believe that any Christian who truly understands his or her salvation is fearful of eternal ****ation at all. To the contrary. We can know based on the promises in God's word that it is a place to which we will definitely not be going. This is not to say that we don't feel an urgency to do what we can to inform those around us that we love and care about what they must do to be saved, lest they suffer this fate.

As for the idea that Christianity specifically, explains life as a fleeting preparation before divine judgment; I won't deny that this is a major theme, however, the Bible is full of scripture designed not only to prepare us for the life to come, but also to guide us in to achieving a fulfilling life while we are here as well. If it were not so, many,possibly most might not ever come to Christ. If you recall, Jesus not only preached to the multitude on numerous occasions, but fed them as well. Thus he not only met their spiritual needs, but their physical needs as well. Think about what you were looking for before you got saved. Was it answers to how you might receive eternal salvation, or how to lead a better life that the one you had managed to screw up thus far? For me at least it was the latter.

Other than that, a pretty interesting read though.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Apr 24, 2011)

seaweaver said:


> I have a pal on FB that is constantly posting anything he can to bash Christians. From atheist stuff to excised quotes from the founders. A flaming liberal, he never addresses Islam.



Maybe if your friend read some Hitchens of Dawkins he could learn to apply such feelings to all religions instead of just Christianity.  Do you know his feelings as such are limited to Christianity or do you think maybe he just knows that's the likeliest faith of whoever is reading his posts?


----------



## ted_BSR (Apr 24, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Maybe if your friend read some Hitchens of Dawkins he could learn to apply such feelings to all religions instead of just Christianity.  Do you know his feelings as such are limited to Christianity or do you think maybe he just knows that's the likeliest faith of whoever is reading his posts?



So he should expand the number of groups he hates on? Are you serious?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Apr 25, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> So he should expand the number of groups he hates on? Are you serious?



No need to put words in my mouth, ted_BSR.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 25, 2011)

gtparts said:


> I read the analysis/ article and can say that, while I cannot confirm or deny the cause, the phenomenon is easily observable and well documented.
> 
> Why calling people to live a more pure and selfless life is so abhorred by the liberal crowd seems counter-intuitive. What is so repugnant about seeking to rise above the sordid sewer of low, common living, accompanied by the earnest desire to bring as many as are willing to that same higher plane? What is so appealing about staying in the gutter and subsisting on the absolute refuse and swill that such living provides? Do we as a people no longer aspire to a better existence than we were born into, for ourselves and others? Perhaps. Perhaps not, but we obviously define what that higher plane is, and how it is best achieved, quite differently.
> 
> Moreover, it appears that those who do whatever is necessary to elevate their own position, however temporary, show a decided lack of interest in assisting those that remain, unless those that remain retain some utility that can be exploited in the near future.



Wow.  That's sad.  That right there is the answer to the question posed by believers:  "If I believe and I'm wrong what have I lost?"  

I encourage you to try and enjoy the rest of your stay here on Earth.


----------



## gtparts (Apr 25, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> Wow.  That's sad.  That right there is the answer to the question posed by believers:  "If I believe and I'm wrong what have I lost?"
> 
> I encourage you to try and enjoy the rest of your stay here on Earth.



I will enjoy what God gives me to enjoy. If I do as He has instructed me, whether I am correct or incorrect in my belief, I still will have lost nothing. If I am wrong, then this life is meaningless and I, and everyone else, would have been better off never to have existed or been sentient.  

It comes as no surprise to me that you do not see the greedy and self-serving nature of carnal man for what it is. Perhaps you believe that to be the goal of Christianity, to put this world behind us and focus on the life we anticipate, after we pass from this life. 

If so, you would be wrong. The Christian life is such that we can and should effectively bring positive change to the world through Christ and His teachings. We believe that one can have "cake "in this world and "eat it" in the next. The benefits of being a follower of Christ are present and available in this life and the next. To go through life without that relationship, is to not recognize the need we all have for the Redeemer. A lost person that does not know he is lost or doesn't care that he is lost, is still lost. Neither ignorance nor apathy changes that reality. To accept the evil that persists today causes us to grow numb and indifferent to that condition. May the evil acts that take place and the sustaining attitudes and responses to those acts never become the ethical basis for establishing them as normal. (In other words, just because "everyone" is doing "it", does not make it right.) The fundamental issue of loving God and loving others will always align itself against that which is fundamentally wrong, even if some (and that includes those claiming to be followers of Christ) choose to think or behave in a manner that is contrary. 

To any who cannot follow that, wrong is always wrong regardless of how one might label it and right is always right, again, regardless of how one might label it.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 25, 2011)

gtparts said:


> I will enjoy what God gives me to enjoy. If I do as He has instructed me, whether I am correct or incorrect in my belief, I still will have lost nothing. If I am wrong, then this life is meaningless and I, and everyone else, would have been better off never to have existed or been sentient.
> 
> It comes as no surprise to me that you do not see the greedy and self-serving nature of carnal man for what it is. Perhaps you believe that to be the goal of Christianity, to put this world behind us and focus on the life we anticipate, after we pass from this life.
> 
> ...



You or the Bible saying that this is so doesn't convince me that it is.  As you well know, everything else that I have experienced and considered leads me to believe that it is not so.  I'm gonna assume "No pie (cake) in the sky".


----------



## JFS (Apr 25, 2011)

gtparts said:


> The benefits of being a follower of Christ are present and available in this life




I think that's true.  For those people who for whatever reason actually believe this stuff, however incredible or illogical, there are real benefits.  But for those that don't it's not much of a solution because you will always know in the back of your mind it's all a sham.  And you really can't force yourself to believe these things, so it's sort of a false option.


----------



## ted_BSR (Apr 25, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> No need to put words in my mouth, ted_BSR.



So what did you mean?


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 26, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> No need to put words in my mouth, ted_BSR.





Six million dollar ham said:


> Maybe if your friend read some Hitchens of Dawkins* he could learn to apply such feelings to all religions* instead of just Christianity.  Do you know his feelings as such are limited to Christianity or do you think maybe he just knows that's the likeliest faith of whoever is reading his posts?



I dont see where Ted put any words in your mouth?!?!?!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Apr 26, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> So what did you mean?



To put them all on equal footing, whether it be equal disdain for all religions or similar respect for all religions.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Apr 26, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> I dont see where Ted put any words in your mouth?!?!?!



Calm down, unclench, and see above.


----------



## ted_BSR (Apr 26, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> To put them all on equal footing, whether it be equal disdain for all religions or similar respect for all religions.  Thanks for asking.



That is what I thought you meant.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 27, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Calm down, unclench, and see above.



I wasnt upset at all Ham, I promise you that, maybe I should have used this....


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 27, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> I wasnt upset at all Ham, I promise you that, maybe I should have used this....



Another example of how a post can be misconstrued.Smilies are there for the purpose of making a post as clear as possible,and to protect thin-skinned folks from emotional damage.

Meanwhile,back at th' topic : You atheists are gonna miss us Christians when we're gone.There will be only the "law of the jungle" left,and it ain't gonna be purty.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Apr 27, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> I wasnt upset at all Ham, I promise you that, maybe I should have used this....



My mistake.  I must have misconstrued the intended tone of giant red letters.  Glad you weren't upset.


----------

